

The Broken Promise of Blogging on the iPad - maguay
http://nerdgap.com/the-broken-promise-of-blogging-on-the-ipadyour-post-is-almost-never-finished-and-ready-to-publish-using-only-the-ipad-at-least-none-of-mine-ever-are-virtually-all-of-my-blog-posts-include-two-ele/

======
carlygeehr
It's bizarre to me that many blogging platforms still treat blogging as a
content-production exercise, when in reality it's a blend of content-producing
and content-aggregating. I wish more platforms would build on what Tumblr has
done in terms of making aggregation more painless.

------
maguay
Speaking of which, does anyone know of a better app for blogging on iPad? If
not, there's a great idea for any iOS Devs. Create a great one, and tons of us
would be happy to pay the price of an iWork app or so for one!

------
apress
Exactly - hello, MarsEdit for mobile, please?

~~~
inkedmn
As I understand it, this is in development. I'm interested to see how he
(Daniel Jalkut) solves the rich text editing problem.

~~~
wlesieutre
I'm sure it can be done (for the majority of cases) without editing any HTML
by hand. iOS has text selection, so text styling and linking can work the same
way it does on a real computer. For things like image arrangement, that's
generally done via CSS by applying a class that already exists. Doesn't seem
like there are too many challenges, we just need someone to go and do it and
make it look nice.

